# Pay-Gap lower Profits or higher Prices? (Joe Hoft) [OT: BIDEN ECONOMY: Manufacturing Data Shows Companies Are Paying Employees More to Produce Less]



## Creamu (Aug 12, 2022)

https://www.epi.org/productivity-pay-gap/

'[...]

Conservative Treehouse noted that in the first quarter of this year US productivity dropped 7.4%  which was the largest quarterly drop in 74 years.  On Monday, the Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) reported the second quarter productivity dropped another 4.6%.

Unit labor costs in the nonfarm business sector increased 10.8 percent in the second quarter of 2022, reflecting a 5.7-percent increase in hourly compensation and a 4.6-percent decrease in productivity. Unit labor costs increased 9.5 percent over the last four quarters. (See tables A1 and 2.) This is the largest four-quarter increase in this measure since a 10.6-percent increase in the first quarter of 1982. 

[...]

The result of these numbers is that final output costs will either result in higher prices or lower profits.

[...]'

-Joe Hoft 






https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...hows-companies-paying-employees-produce-less/

Comment Section:

'This is not just happening here but all over the world.

A great reset did happen with the pandemic lock-downs. People realized they could be happier with less, meaning you don't have to bust your rear to shine and get promoted; you, just have to do enough to be happy.'

'And absolutely none of this is a bad thing. Consumer demands are down so we need output lower anyway.

Also this is the first time in forever compensation is FINALLY catching up with productivity....god forbid we actually pay people for their work !.

We need to maintain this ratio, make sure most of it results in lower profits rather than more expensive goods (good luck with that !) And keep the government's filthy tax collecting overregulating hands out of the pot.'


----------

